# Attack angle on your cutting edge



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey All...I'm thinking of changeing the angle on my cutting edge to 70 degrees...like the mpv plus.

I have the older 05 western Mpv and I Think the angle Is wrong right from the factory...It looks to be about 55 degrees...I will put the protractor on It and find out what angle Its really at.

So Whats your thoughts on this??? To me...I think by increasing from 55 - 70 degrees will create a more aggressive scrapping action.

I also think the attack angle Is one of the most Important measures on building a plow


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh there must be some back yard engineers with some Input.....

Maybe some of you guys never think of the mechanics of your plow...do you know what angle your cutting edge Is at???


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Only problem with a steeper angle is if the snow is heavy and wet it tends to trip it easier and then the plow doesn't scrape, it rides up and over the bottom inch or so. Same with a thin crusty snow. Anyone that has ever plowed with a lifted truck will agree. Lifting the truck higher will increase the angle of the edge.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Blazin;513766 said:


> Only problem with a steeper angle is if the snow is heavy and wet it tends to trip it easier and then the plow doesn't scrape, it rides up and over the bottom inch or so. Same with a thin crusty snow. Anyone that has ever plowed with a lifted truck will agree. Lifting the truck higher will increase the angle of the edge.


Your absolutely correct...The higher the pivot point on the A arm...the more the plow will drop...therefore increasing the attack angle. Just the same when the edge wares way down...that also will Increase the angle.

But what Is the Ideal angle...Take a look at that Picture I posted...To me I Don't think there's enough angle on that edge.

Daner


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

depends on what the plow is being used for..correct me if i'm wrong but highway plows have less of an attack angle to lift the snow off the road and trow it off to the side at high speeds. I believe blizzard plows have an attack angle of 70 degrees. Its not an exact science there is a small margin for different angles.

someone correct me if thats wrong.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes and the new westerns mpv plus has a 70 degree angle as well...But that western In the picture Is Not near 70 degrees.

I don't think 1 or 2 degrees will make that much difference...But 15 degrees will give you a whole different plow ...am I right On that??


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I put 2 pipes on my meyer so I can change the angle it still trips and angles. If it is hard packed I can tip it forward so it cuts. I don't drive fast when I do it because it will lift the front of the blazerand it is harder to push. Works awesome to bad I sold it.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

We have done that on fishers... We tripped the edge and held it there and welded a piece of 1/4 bar stock between the base angle and moldboard. That changed the angle of the edge but the moldboard stayed constant.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Daner, I was thinking you meant more of an angle that put the the edge more parallel to the road, as if the blade were tipped back more, not forward. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Runner;514170 said:


> Daner, I was thinking you meant more of an angle that put the the edge more parallel to the road, as if the blade were tipped back more, not forward. Is that what you meant?


Yes...That Is exactly what I mean...In the picture notice how far the Bottom of the edge Is more forward...= less of a angle approx 55 degrees...tripping It back just a tad will Increase the angle,to 65 0r 70 degrees.

A 70 degree attack angle IMO will scrape better...and I think It will back drag more aggressively as well

Edit Runner...Not more parallel...More perpendicular to the road


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

carlriv2;513939 said:


> We have done that on fishers... We tripped the edge and held it there and welded a piece of 1/4 bar stock between the base angle and moldboard. That changed the angle of the edge but the moldboard stayed constant.


carlriv: That Is exactly what I was going to try...I put a big pipe wrench on the edge and tryed to trip It a bit...but wow...I think I need a piece of pipe on the wrench and a big guy On the end of It....Its hard to trip back. There must be a easier way to trip the edge back to get that shim In there.

What difference did you notice on your Fishers after you shimmed the edge back??

Thanks for your Input all

Daner


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Be aware that *THIS* is the true angle of the edge. The picture is a little deceiving. Make sure the plow is sitting on level ground with the A-frame level before you put your protractor on it. Could be closer to 70* than you think. :salute:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

jjtmarineb2;514592 said:


> Be aware that *THIS* is the true angle of the edge. The picture is a little deceiving. Make sure the plow is sitting on level ground with the A-frame level before you put your protractor on it. Could be closer to 70* than you think. :salute:


Good point...In the picture the blade is up and the truck Is on the hoist...I will take another picture of the blade on the ground...But I will bet you a bucket of chicken Its less then 70 degrees.

What program did you use to draw the nice blue lines??


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Angle of the Dangle*

Ok This pic I just took of the blade on the shop floor


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*What Is the best angle*

Now I have the protractor set at 70 degrees...Notice the difference


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*56 degrees*

That edge Is sitting at 56 degrees...I think I'm going to change It.

Why did Western fab these plows at that angle...there maybe a reason that I'm missing here.

I'm going to stitch In 2 pcs of 1/4 round bar In the trip angle...If It digs In too much or trips too much...I can very easily grind the tacks out and remove the round bar.

I'm not sure at this time what angle I will end up with by shimming the bar In...but a wild guess puts me near 70 degrees

Stay tuned


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*New angle now*

OK I'm done...used 1/4" round and shimmed the trip space

Its now sitting at 64 degrees

I Didn't bother to paint It because we have snow on the way here today...just a coat of Fluid Film.

The job only took 15 Min's...and It wont be hard to remove If It doesnt scrape the way I want It to.

I will post the test results later on

Input much appreciated

Cheers

Daner


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Tested the new angle...and It was no good...the edge tripped alot...so It was back up on the hoist and I removed them. yaa never know until you try...so my advise...don't try what I did.

Daner


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just used microsoft paint for the blue lines. I did have to try out several different colors to find one that stood out the most though! haha! I would think that the 55* edge would scrape better than a 70* one. Oh well, it doesn't hurt to experiment. Live and learn, take it easy. :salute:


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Sorry to hear it did not work well for you. We have done it on a 2000 with the ezv plow just like yours and also 2 other straight blades and have been thrilled with the change. We still have the ezv and one straight blade 4 or 5 years after we did it and they are a world better for us. We also can wear the cutting edge down further before the spring perch starts to wear. They do not even come close to the xblades.

Could your springs be tired and tripping too easy with the steeper angle?


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Danner, You will also need to readjust your trip springs to the new angle and try it again. Lotsa luck


----------

